# Web spinning spiders for beginners?



## Ian Hall (Mar 20, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good web spinning spider which can be handled and is right for a novice. I'm looking for a beautiful display spider which if needed can be handled. Thanks Ian


----------



## Moltar (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you asking for a true spider that can be kept as a pet or for a heavy webbing tarantula?

As far as tarantulas go I really can't think of a heavy webber that is docile and "handleable" All the typical heavy webbers; OBT, GBB, Chilobrachys spp, vary from skittish and shy to downright ferocious and defensive. Of course there is Avicularia which are pretty docile and usually web somewhat heavily although not comparably to the other species I mentioned.

If it's a true spider you mean Latrodectus (black widows) fit all your requirements except handleability. They're great pets, believe it or not and super easy to keep. I've tried to keep a few different species of orb weaver and had no success. They don't seem to adapt very well to captivity.


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 20, 2009)

avicularia avicularia.

They don't web a ton, but they make cool web houses for themselves. They are docile enough to handle, but they can run and jump so be aware!  

They are also inexpensive. A sling (spiderling) will run about $10-$20 where a larger one will run $15-35 depending on where you get it. If you get an older one be sure to get a female. They live longer, are larger and I believe they are more colorful (but don't quote me on the last one)  

Here are some care sheets

http://www.eightlegs.org/avic/aavic.html

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/A-avicularia.html


----------



## Dillon (Mar 20, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> avicularia avicularia.]


or versicolor


----------



## Sukai94 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dillon said:


> or versicolor


I have a bunch and all but 1 of them are too fast to hold :} 

They sure are pretty though


----------



## radicaldementia (Mar 20, 2009)

I also recommend A. avic or A. versicolor.  They'll web a lot and although they can be a bit speedy, they generally make good beginner species.  Plus they look really nice too.


----------



## Agent Jones (Mar 20, 2009)

Dillon said:


> or versicolor


My A. purpurea babies seem to be quite the little webbers too.


----------



## Pacmaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, any of the species from the avicularia genus is what you want as described.
I have several species, and multiple individuals of each, and most are great webbers, tho some build ugly, substrate-filled webs.
For the most part, Avics is what you want.
I dont handle mine, but lots of folks do.
They can be fast, but every species can be . . .


----------



## DreadLobster (Mar 20, 2009)

GBB aren't defensive in my experience at least. Worst mine has ever done is flick hairs. They can be a little bit fast but nothing you can't handle. Before I bought mine, all I had owned was a rosea... I still consider myself a beginner but back then I really had no clue what I was doing and never had a problem. They web like crazy, are about as colorful as tarantulas get, and I've never seen a threat pose out of mine. I say go for a GBB (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)


----------



## Agent Jones (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with Pacmaster, any Avic species sounds like just what you're looking for. And Avic avics can be picked up from just about anywhere for really cheap.


----------



## thedude (Mar 20, 2009)

H. incei or acanthognathus francki anyone?

i keep A. francki.. they don't get big, mine is about 3"ish but are very heavy webbers.. it's whole cage is a web lol


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 20, 2009)

P. murinus (OBT).  They're incredibly tough (great for a beginner), beautiful, have amusing personalities, and can definitely be handled (assuming you cup and remove them from their enclosure prior to doing so).


----------



## thedude (Mar 20, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> P. murinus (OBT).  They're incredibly tough (great for a beginner), beautiful, have amusing personalities, and can definitely be handled (assuming you cup and remove them from their enclosure prior to doing so).


true.. but not all have a sweet disposition when they're out of there home. on top of that they're lightning fast so if it gets spooked it could be off your hand and gone before you know it


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 20, 2009)

thedude said:


> true.. but not all have a sweet disposition when they're out of there home. on top of that they're lightning fast so if it gets spooked it could be off your hand and gone before you know it


Excuses, excuses, lol.  They've all "loved" me.


----------



## redsaw (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a pic of a 2-2.5" A avic tube web.


----------



## thedude (Mar 20, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Excuses, excuses, lol.  They've all "loved" me.


"loved" you enough to give you a little "kiss" or reach out for a "hug"?


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 20, 2009)

thedude said:


> "loved" you enough to give you a little "kiss" or reach out for a "hug"?


Only one significant overature.


----------



## rvtjonny (Mar 20, 2009)

redsaw said:


> Here is a pic of a 2-2.5" A avic tube web.


not sure whats going on above :?   but, nice enclose, like how it worked out for a feeding hole and is a good idea for a beginner.

With that said I am new to the T world myself and currently have 4 in my care, some are not for beginners, But I have respect for all of them, even the little rosea(about the size of a nickel). I'm not trying to get bit anytime soon either.  
I have a versi that i got about a week ago and had to take it out and put it into a container so i could drill holes in the box it was in anyway everything went good until it was time to go back, well ill tell ya something these guys are pretty quick 
s/he is about 3.5 spread out, it ran around the room a bit and got it to walk up a long piece of card board and got it back with out a problem. Just treat them all with respect and be careful, try to learn as much as possible before you make a choice. good luck.


----------



## BreakTheWindows (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely a GBB or either A. avic/A. versi


----------



## Yanose (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with the OBT idea the only issue is that they can be a little more exciting to deal with. but they are webby tough and have neat cocky little attitudes.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Mar 21, 2009)

If handling of this spider is a "must", go with the A. avic / A. versi. They make neat little tube web homes, and will tolerate handling better than others.

If really want a serious webbing spider, consider taking "handling" out of the choice criteria.

C. cyan. (GBB) web everything! The colours are stunning, and a very aggressive eater. A little to skittish for handling IMO.

P. murinus (OBT) web a neat burrow utilizing anything available, but once settled in, rarely seen unless disturbed, then it's all out threat display. Just too nasty of an attitude and fast to ever consider handling.


----------



## blix (Mar 21, 2009)

Ian Hall said:


> Can anyone suggest a good web spinning spider which can be handled and is right for a novice. I'm looking for a beautiful display spider which if needed can be handled. Thanks Ian


Hello Ian,

Ignore all the post above that recommended Pterinochilus murinus aka OBT (Orange Bitey thing), since they clearly didn't read the entire question. That species should never be recommended for a novice under any circumstances due to its ill temperament, speed and venom.  

Acquiring the tarantula with the worst reputation as your first tarantula, is not the way to go, since a bad experience including several bites, could lead to you quitting this awesome hobby because it wasn't what you pictured it to be.

Take Ottawaherps advice, he is spot on.


----------



## Mako16 (Mar 21, 2009)

I recommend : c.cyaneopubescens , h.incei , c.fasciatum, maybe p.cambridgei or any avicularia sp.


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, what I recommend has already been said, so I'll keep this short and just put in one more vote for the Avic team!  

My A. Avic has even converted a few of my friends from spider fearing don't-get-anywhere-near-that-thing, even if it is in a cage, to.. well.. to at least interested.


----------

